# Buying a Pre-Brined turkey?



## dmcfarlan (Nov 23, 2010)

I just noticed that my local Whole Foods has a Pre Brined Turkey.

http://shop.wholefoodsmarket.com/store/Fresh-Turkeys/Bell-Evans-Fresh-Brined-Turkey-P998C239.aspx

What are your thought about this?

I can always Brine my own, but this would save some work.

Darren


----------



## eman (Nov 23, 2010)

My take on it is, Would paying  the higher cost justify the time you would spend brining your own .69/ lb butterball?


----------



## dmcfarlan (Nov 23, 2010)

Well, most 69 cent per pound butter ball are injected with around a 10% water solution.  I have read on here to try

to purchase a turkey that does not have that solution in it, if you are going to brine.


----------



## eman (Nov 23, 2010)

Yea i read that too. but i don't do everything i read. I have done chickens and turkeys and they have come out great.

 Would a fresh unbrined bird come out better . i don't know as the ones ive done were good . so i can't see paying the cost difference.

 Note: If you are buying a 10% solution bird ,Cut the salt in the brine in half.

The solution they inject w/ is high sodium.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 23, 2010)

Theses days it hard to find a turkey that doesn't have some brining in it already. So I would just go about your biussiness and continue with your brining the way that you wanted it.


----------



## dmcfarlan (Nov 24, 2010)

Well, I ended up getting a publix brand turkey that only had a 4% solution added to it, so I guess
I will just brine it and smoke.


----------

